
Handset Profit Share: 72% for Apple, 29 for Samsung, 0 for the Rest - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/02/07/apple-samsung-profits
======
ZeroGravitas
Anyone got a number for the percentage of Samsung phones that are smart
phones? It makes a major difference to what these numbers mean.

edit: IDC say roughly half Samsung's phone sales in Q4 are smart phones, which
makes these numbers twice as good as they seem but... if you compare IDCs
market share numbers it seems clear that these figures are only for smart
phones.

------
scaramanga
Handset industry is making 101% profit? Impressive.

------
cityhall
-1 for the rest.

